# New to ENT coding - coded Cardiology



## beauxbete (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi everyone!!! I am new to ENT coding. I have coded Cardiology for the past 10 years and I just took an office manager job in a single physician ENT office. I am lost in the coding worl of ENT. I have been looking for a forum to join so I have someone to ask questions. I will have really stupid questions at first so let me say "sorry" already!!!


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Feb 18, 2008)

Good Luck on your new position, and any and all questions are welcome


----------



## jluns19 (Feb 28, 2008)

*ENT coding question*

I am fairly new to ENT coding, and would like to know if CPT code 31505 (laryngoscopy with mirror) is considered part of E/M exam for ENT specialty. A recent Coding Alert says it is included in 1997 guidelines, but our providers use 1995 guidelines
A new patient was seen for oral lesion, 99202 was coded, and the provider also added 31505. 
thanks


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Mar 1, 2008)

Jluns:

Is there a seperate Dx code for the 31505? did he document it as a procedure and do a seperate note ?


----------



## jluns19 (Mar 3, 2008)

*New to ENT*

That was the only dx code used. 

I have another procedure done for a return patient with vocal cord disease, (only dx code).  The provider used  99213 and 31579 with 25 modifier.  Brief history taken, but no additional exam.
Would this normally be billed as 31579 only?
Sorry to be confusing


----------



## Melissa Zeitz (Jul 15, 2008)

*ENT Specific Coding Tool for MDM*

Is anyone aware of a MDM tool specific for ENT that would list out the diagnostic procedures typical for an ENT practice?


----------



## debz (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Melissa,

My office uses the Otolaryngology CodeLink book by PMIC.  We refer to it often.  It shows dx codes that are linked with procedure codes, what codes are bundeled with a specific procedure code and reimbursement information.  This book is a good tool for our office.

Debbie


----------

